

The F-35 Is Worse Than HealthCare.gov - taylorbuley
http://www.vocativ.com/usa/military/f-35-worse-healthcare-gov/

======
chrisbennet
The F-35 has already done what it was supposed to do - transfer lots of tax
dollars to various arms merchants.

\- Scrap it, buy more of what we already have or even YF-22's. \- Buy more
drones if necessary. \- To get around the prohibition on fixed wing aircraft
(army isn't allowed to have them) make 2 branches of the armed services: Army
+ Air Force (AA) and Navy + Marines (NM) or possibly merge all 4 completely
(AANM).

